# Berechnung Verlustwärme



## tüftler_84 (12 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur Berechnung der Verlustwärme für ein Bauteil.
Ich habe von Murr Elektronik ein Netzteil mit folgenden Kenndaten.

Nennspannung 3 x 360 - 520 VAC, 480 - 745 VDC
Eingangsspannungsbereich 3 x 324 - 572 VAC
Anwendbar auch mit zwei Phasen 2 x 360 - 572 VAC
Nennfrequenz 50 / 60 Hz ±6%
Eingangsstrom, I nen. 1,3 A rms / 3x360 VAC - 1,0 A rms / 3x520 VAC
Einschaltstromrush < 19 A / 3 x 400 VAC nach 1 ms
Wirkungsgrad, typ. 90% / 3 x 400 VAC - 89% / 3 x 520 VAC
Leistungsfaktor typ. 0,7 / 3 x 400 VAC und 24 VDC / 20 A

Zusätzlich habe ich noch den Strom von einer Phase Primärseitig gemessen. Dies sind ca. 0,75A

Jetzt würde ich gerne die Verlustwärme berechnen.Ich wäre jetzt wie folgt an die Sache rangegangen.

P= U*I*cos phi*Wurzel3= 230V*0,75A*0,7*Wurzel3=209W
Pabgegeben= 209W *0,9=188,1W
Pverlust =Pzugeführte-Pabgegebene=209W-188,1W=*20,9W*


Ich hab das bisher noch nie so richtig gemacht deshalb wollte ich euch Fragen und eure Meinung hören.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2012)

So gut wie alle Verluste dürften Wärmeverluste sein, daher würde ich vereinfacht auch so rechnen.
Wenn  das ein DC-Netzteil ist ist es vielleicht einfacher die  Sekundärleistung zu ermitteln und anhand dem Nennwirkungsgrad die  Verlustleistung auszurechnen. Wenn Du dieser Angabe nicht vertraust(was  ja laut Deinem Beispiel nicht der Fall zu sein scheint) brauchst Du  mindestens ein Echt-Effektivwertmessgerät für Strom und Spannung, je  nach Ausführung ist das eher kein Sinusförmiger Strom. Ansonsten:
Ermittelte Leistung Sekundär geteilt durch 0,9 Minus Sekundärleistung -> Verlustleistung.


----------

